# General > Recipes >  toffee apples

## only me

hi all any one got a good old fashioned toffee apples recipe many thanks ::

----------


## Buttercup

*Try this recipe (I posted it here 3 years ago):

**This is the recipe I've always used, it's actually for "frying pan" lollies but I use it for Toffee Apples as well. Enough for 13 frying pan lollies but will only make about 6 Toffee Apples . DON'T be tempted to double up the recipe as it will set before you get all the apples covered - been there, done that! 

8 ozs granulated sugar
8 tablespoons water
6 tablespoons (6ozs) syrup - measure carefully
Colouring if desired

Put all the ingredients (except colour) into a pan and stir till dissolved. From now on don't stir it. Bring to the boil, quickly boil to the "hard crack" stage. Dip the pan in cold water to stop cooking. Quickly mix in the colouring. 
Make sure that you have your apples ready just to dip in the toffee as it sets very quickly.*

----------


## only me

many thanks for the recipe buttercup

----------

